# اتفرجو يا شباب مصر على احلى بنات من مصر



## سامح روماني2 (4 مارس 2010)

اتفرجو على بنات  فيكى يا مصر اخلاق ايه واحترام ايه والتزام ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه 
انا مش حابب  اطول عليكو واسيبكو انتو مع الصورة التى تخليك تقول لو سالتك انت مصر تقولى ايه  اييييييييه
 بس خلوا بالكم عامله مونيكير في شفايفها ولابسه سلسله دهب 















انزل تحت شويه 



























.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

كمان شويه .

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.مش هطول عليكم ادي الصوره اهي 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.


.




































​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مارس 2010)

ياسلام على الجمال 
اوعى العروسه دى تفوتك ياسامح
ههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*قمر يا ناس قمر هههههههههه*

*يجعلها من نصيبك يا سامح هههههههه*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (4 مارس 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام كده ربنا يجعلها من نصيب روماني زكريا حبيبي              *​


----------



## عراقية للموت (4 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (4 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههه 

لالا ليقة اوى يا سامح

وانت اللى اخترتها اخلاق اية والترام اية واحترام اية ولا اية ولا اية

ويجعلها من نصيبك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه قمر يا اخواتى تتحسد


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (4 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه
هى فعلان قمر


----------



## حبة خردل (4 مارس 2010)

*جانيت بنت وليم شحاتة :t11:*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (4 مارس 2010)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لالالالالالا حرام كده ربنا يجعلها صاحبه روزي وخطيبه روماني زكريا 
*_​


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليهالك و يباركلك فيها هههههههههه


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 مارس 2010)

صدقني انا عارف انك ذهقت منها ياسامح بس هيا بتحبك علشان تفكيرك ذي تفكيرها بالظبط


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2010)

عروس جميلة
ههههههههههه


----------



## سامح روماني2 (5 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا روماني لما اشوفك بس هههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا رب تبقي من نصيبك انت وروزي *​


----------

